# Tyres yet again



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am looking at the Firestone tyres, the Vanhawk range, they have a B rating for the wet grip and a noise rating of 70db.Priced at just over £100 fitted.
Anyone tried them or got thoughts.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do I take it then that there are no vans fitted with Firestone tyres.   

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Shame, as a response would have been useful......

but this will bump it up again.....

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont like firestone personally cabby as a couple I had on a Glen dale a few years ago threw the treads off a few 1000 miles after I dont think they could take the weight and handling. Only fit michellin now as the state of the firestones frightened the life out of me 
Phill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wow a Glendale, very nice in their time. we had to make do with a Commer Highwayman. were the tyres new ones.

cabby


----------

